# Cedarville/Hessel Trout streams??



## gvollmer (May 14, 2012)

I'm from Pittsburgh PA and have been going Cedarville annually for the last 20 years (Really love this place!). The minute I retire, I am going to beg my family to move up there! We primarily fish for Pike , but I'm really interested in taking the Fly rod and searching out some streams that hold trout in this area. Can anyone help me with some streams that hold trout that I could try in this area???? Thanks!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

ill send ya a pm. none around there that r mentionable on here


----------



## gvollmer (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

gvollmer said:


> I'm from Pittsburgh PA and have been going Cedarville annually for the last 20 years (Really love this place!). The minute I retire, I am going to beg my family to move up there! We primarily fish for Pike , but I'm really interested in taking the Fly rod and searching out some streams that hold trout in this area. Can anyone help me with some streams that hold trout that I could try in this area???? Thanks!


 
PM sent.


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Bump...just to see if anyone can PM any streams in the area suitable for taking a kid out on. Pier and boat fishing lined up for the week, but I'd love to let the rugrat wade a stream at some point too. Thanks!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

gvollmer said:


> I'm from Pittsburgh PA and have been going Cedarville annually for the last 20 years (Really love this place!). The minute I retire, I am going to beg my family to move up there!


Pretty special place isn't it?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The pier is a good place to catch toothy pike when the time is right...


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

frenchriver1 said:


> The pier is a good place to catch toothy pike when the time is right...


This thread is from 2012... 

It is a good area for pike fishing though.

Trout can be tougher to find without driving for a bit.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

PunyTrout said:


> This thread is from 2012...


Saw that a little late but the pike info stands...


----------

